# Intel Pineview (M) + compiz-fusion = white screen



## cpm@ (Dec 28, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone:

I have an asus *eee pc 1018p*, well I need some help to make work the video card (*Intel pineview*) with compiz-fusion.

Help info:


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD RottenApple 9.0-RC3 FreeBSD 9.0-RC3 #0: Wed Dec 14 21:02:27 CET 2011
root@RottenApple:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL i386
```


```
$ pciconf -lv
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x83ac1043 chip=0xa0118086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```


```
$ dmesg | grep drm
drm0: <Intel Pineview (M)> on vgapci0
info: [drm] MSI enabled 1 message(s)
info: [drm] AGP at 0xd0000000 256MB
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730
```

X working good with xf86-video-intel29.

My xorg.conf:

http://pastebin.com/vKKKtvhQ

I installed x11-wm/compiz-fusion, when I start compiz using this useful script:


```
#! /bin/sh
LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 INTEL_BATCH=1 compiz --replace --indirect-rendering --sm-disable ccp &
emerald --replace &
```

Compiz starts but no window contents are visible (white screen).

I paste xglinfo too

http://pastebin.com/qyMYL6QJ

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 29, 2011)

More info:

I use gnome2 desktop with window compositing enable. 


Any suggestion would be appreciated


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 29, 2011)

Clarification:

I changed xf86-video-intel by xf86-video-intel29 

I will explain how to do this:

First I uninstalled xf86-video-intel


```
$ pkg_info -Ix xf86-video-intel 
xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_3 Driver for Intel integrated graphics chipsets 
$ pkg_delete -f xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_3
```

Second I installed new driver


```
$ cd x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel29
$ make install clean
$ rm /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db
$ pkgdb -u
```

I fixed all dependencies that Xorg need


```
$ pkgdb -F
```


----------



## adamk (Dec 29, 2011)

You're using a really old version of Mesa, perhaps one that pre-dates Pineview support.  Did you build mesa from ports?  If so, I would guess that WITHOUT_NOUVEAU wasn't set in /etc/make.conf.

Adam


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 29, 2011)

@adamk,

You are in right direction. 

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=71030&postcount=9.

Version package installed libdrm-2.4.12_1 and mesa-demos-7.4.4. 

I must update those ports to latest version.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 29, 2011)

If I install port graphics/mesa-demos using flag 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=yes
```
 in /etc/make.conf can't change the situation.

Same occurs with graphics/libdrm from ports.

What about install from GIT source?


----------



## adamk (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't know what version of mesa is needed, but mesa-demos is not the port you need to upgrade is graphics/libGL and graphics/dri.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 29, 2011)

Upgrade both ports without success, compiz-fusion refusing to work properly.


----------



## adamk (Dec 30, 2011)

Show the new output of `glxinfo`.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 30, 2011)

New `glxinfo` output

http://pastebin.com/Z6quBt6n


----------



## adamk (Dec 30, 2011)

Well assuming direct rendering is enabled in the X server, then I can only assume that even mesa 7.6.1 isn't new enough.  You could try building a newer release of mesa, or seeing if there is a newer version of mesa in the x11 development ports tree.

Adam


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok I understand.

Building a newer release of mesa be the solution. 

Again, thanks for help.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 30, 2011)

I find this script to update Xorg

http://people.freebsd.org/~miwi/xorg/xorgmerge


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 30, 2011)

My Xorg.0.log

http://pastebin.com/xfmGrqGW


----------



## adamk (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks like direct rendering is not getting enabled.  You might need the patches described here: http://wiki.freebsd.org/Intel_GPU

I really suggest taking a look at the various related thread on the freebsd-x11 mailing list.

Adam


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 2, 2012)

Report after install patches according xorg-dev ports tree http://miwi.wp.lando.cc/2011/02/cft-xorg-7-5-miwi1-freebsd-edition/

Compilation error during install xf86-video-intel29 http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2011-March/066631.html


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 3, 2012)

Update to Xorg 7.5 

http://wiki.freebsd.org/ModularXorg/7.5

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel This must remain at version 2.7.1 and be patched to build with new server. RN Latest patch http://people.freebsd.org/~rnoland/xf86-video-intel-take2.patch

I confirm that Pineview-M in Atom N400 series doesn't work with x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel driver.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 5, 2012)

This information is recent. Almost all forums have announced same news  about Intel GEM/KMS/DRI laptop video driver support.

The patch is in progress http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2011-September/234001.html

Hope this be useful for impatient people like me


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 16, 2012)

Short time ago...thread solved.

My last Xorg.0.log.


----------

